# Dundrum Shopping Centre Opening Hours



## Gabriel (16 May 2005)

I thought I could Google these but can't seem to locate it...

Anyone know the opening hours? Late nights etc...?

On late nigts are the majority of shops open...as opposed to just Tesco & Marks?

Thanks.


----------



## RainyDay (16 May 2005)

I understand that ALL shops are supposed to be open until 9pm, but anecdotal evidence suggests that many smaller shops are closing shortly after 8pm.


----------



## Gabriel (17 May 2005)

Great stuff. Thanks for the info.


----------



## tallpaul (17 May 2005)

Try www.dundrum.ie which seems to be the website for the Centre.


----------



## Gabriel (17 May 2005)

Thanks tallpaul.

Isn't it strange that they haven't Googlified themselves properly yet?
A search for Dundrum Shopping Centre reveals nothing!!


----------



## stobear (17 May 2005)

But they have yahooified  themselves...........


----------



## Cahir (17 May 2005)

I've noticed lately that yahoo has gone much better than google.  If you search for something specific yahoo gives it in the first hit or two whereas with google you get lots of crap for the first 10 or so hits before giving the actual website.


----------



## Gabriel (17 May 2005)

Yeah...you're right guys. It's the first hit on Yahoo. Maybe my allegiance to Google is waning so...


----------



## stobear (17 May 2005)

Guys? tut tut G, I am nearly sure  is the female of the species


----------



## Cahir (17 May 2005)

Yep I am (but that link doesn't lead anywhere!)


----------



## stobear (17 May 2005)

Sorry Cahir, it does connect me to a list of your most recent threads that you posted, if the person is online (green dot) you can click their name and get a profile etc.

here is a quote from one of the threads

"_ 				My boyfriends adaptor is just an ipod adaptor for a panasonic stereo and he got both on www.incarexpress.co.uk"
_


----------



## Vanilla (17 May 2005)

Stobear- if you were basing your opinion that Cahir is female on that quote, then you were lucky!


----------



## RainyDay (17 May 2005)

Gabriel said:
			
		

> Thanks tallpaul.
> 
> Isn't it strange that they haven't Googlified themselves properly yet?
> A search for Dundrum Shopping Centre reveals nothing!!


A Google for the official name of Dundrum _*Town Centre*_ shows the desired site as the first hit.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 May 2005)

If memory serves me right saw an article in a newspaper recently to say that they have reduced the parking charges for Dundrum Shopping Centre.  I think it mentioned that the initial charge has not changed but the follow on hours have been reduced.


----------



## Gabriel (18 May 2005)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> A Google for the official name of Dundrum _*Town Centre*_ shows the desired site as the first hit.




Ahhhh I see...I was searching for Dundrum Shopping Centre!


----------



## eoflaherty (22 May 2005)

I spent 50 moinutes recently trying to get out of the car park at 9.15pm.I will not be back


----------



## RainyDay (22 May 2005)

eoflaherty said:
			
		

> I spent 50 moinutes recently trying to get out of the car park at 9.15pm.I will not be back


Wow - Were the delays caused by the petrol station, or just the volume of shoppers?


----------



## tallpaul (23 May 2005)

eoflaherty said:
			
		

> I spent 50 moinutes recently trying to get out of the car park at 9.15pm.I will not be back



Most people know that traffic will be worst when a shopping centre closes for the obvious reason that everyone is leaving at the same time. If you had left at 8.30pm or even 8.45pm, you would have got out in 5 minutes. Common sense really...


----------

